# my first coffee can batch



## MrCoffee (Jul 1, 2017)

I started making some knives in my downtime

Here we have my first batch, 01 heat treated in a coffee can forge.
Black wood for the oyster knives and rosewood for the honesuki


----------



## milkbaby (Jul 1, 2017)

Nice batch there, also a cool handle on the fish spatula!

African blackwood is really quite a nice wood for handles. I really like it.


----------



## MrCoffee (Jul 1, 2017)

that fish spat always made laugh.

found it without a handle under one of the stoves. some scrap pieces later and it was ready to go. the spatula itself has since snapped but i still have the handle somewhere.


And hell yes on the blackwood. I swear it tools and chips just like aluminum


----------

